# Fordson Major oil bath air filter



## Gavin1000 (Aug 30, 2020)

Hi I have got a 1954 Fordson E1A Major - I think the oil bath air filter is the original and its in quite a state - looks as though a mouse has nested in it at some point. The new replacements don't seem to fit, not sure if this is because parts are generally stocked for the later Power & Super Powers which maybe have slightly different sizing. Anyway, as I can't find a replacement I was trying to get the mesh old filter out to clean or just replace that part but it seems to be an odd fitting. See pics. The replacement filters marketed now just push into the assembly but this one, is in a small assembly which fits over the centre pipe and the edge of the main oil bath assembly. Before I damage it just wondered if anyone had seen the same thing.

Many thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Gavin,

Attached is a parts diagram for 1950's Fordson tractors, and for the 1960's Fordson Super Major. Looks to be the same air cleaner to me. Messicks says "call us", it may be that they have an alternative? 

The diagrams seem to indicate the piece holding the mesh in place comes off. If you can get it off without damaging it, please post back and tell us how you did it. 

Alternatively, you can put the air cleaner in a bucket of gasoline and allow to soak, then slosh it up and down. Plus, I have also used a pressure washer on the mesh (don't know how effective this was). If you do this, let it sit out in the sun for days to get the gas and water out of the air cleaner. 










New Holland FSM - FORDSON SUPER MAJOR TRACTOR(01/61 - 12/64) Parts


New Holland FSM - FORDSON SUPER MAJOR TRACTOR(01/61 - 12/64) Parts



www.messicks.com












New Holland FMD - FORDSON TRACTOR(01/53 - 12/64) Parts


New Holland FMD - FORDSON TRACTOR(01/53 - 12/64) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If it was mine, I believe I'd switch it over to a dry pleated paper element air filter and ditch the oil bath guts entirely. I've read in various places that a good dry paper element filter will filter much better than an oil bath unit plus, it's easier to service.


----------



## Gavin1000 (Aug 30, 2020)

sixbales said:


> Hello Gavin,
> 
> Attached is a parts diagram for 1950's Fordson tractors, and for the 1960's Fordson Super Major. Looks to be the same air cleaner to me. Messicks says "call us", it may be that they have an alternative?
> 
> ...



Hi many thanks for your advice. The link to the parts diagram is excellent and will really be useful in the future with other issues when they crop up. I have had another look at the assembly today although it is clearly designed to be removed, it looks as though it hasn't been cleaned for maybe 50 years and I will almost certainly damage it forcing it off, so I will take your advice and give it a clean with some gasoline and then let it dry out. Thanks again


----------



## Gavin1000 (Aug 30, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> If it was mine, I believe I'd switch it over to a dry pleated paper element air filter and ditch the oil bath guts entirely. I've read in various places that a good dry paper element filter will filter much better than an oil bath unit plus, it's easier to service.


Thanks. that sounds like good advice, I'll look into that during the winter when I've got more time. Going with the gasoline soaking method for now. Thanks again.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Better to use mineral spirits than gasoline actually.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I've always used gasoline to soak and clean oil bath air filters.
A caution on the oil try and use straight 30 wt oil,
the lighter multi viscosity oils can be drawn up and into the carburator and intake.


----------

